
Reduce React/Redux/TypeScript Boilerplate with Preducks - maxgonzalez
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.preducks.com&#x2F;<p>preducks is an open source developer tool that helps you organize and get started on React-Redux projects. It lets you visualize your React component hierarchy, easily set up TypeScript interfaces to describe the desired shapes of your data, plan out the shape of your Redux store and types of your actions, and create connections between React components and the Redux store. It lets you skip the tedious boilerplate setup (including webpack configuration) and get right to writing the logic of your app by outputting a full React-Redux boilerplate with TypeScript.<p>preducks encourages organization and best practices. The app generates code in TypeScript, including extensive interfaces, so your code can act as its own documentation. If you don&#x27;t know TypeScript, you can still write the rest of your JavaScript code as you usually would, but you are encouraged to implement type-checking. The app also makes use of the new hooks APIs from both React and React-Redux, so it encourages the separation of concerns, and avoids wrapping your Redux connected React components in higher order components.<p>It&#x27;s completely free and open source, so give it a try. There&#x27;s also a lightweight Node module (npm install -g preducks) which works the same was as create-react-app, but also generates basic Redux boilerplate and uses TypeScript. You can include a config file that describes your Redux store, but if not, it&#x27;ll still output the skeleton of a Redux setup so you can skip right to coding your application logic.<p>Let us know what you think!
======
maxgonzalez
[https://www.preducks.com/](https://www.preducks.com/)

